# Tidepool tank?



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

I was just curious as to if anyone has ever tried or succefully done a tidepool tank. I dont mean like anything with corals or pacific I mean like ATlantic ocean. I know it is crazy but as a kid I use to go up to the coast of Maine and i wanted to know if it would be possible to do like a gulf of maine tidepool tank. With like barnacles, crabs, snails, maybe a starfish or small schooling fish. I was thinking about doing this in the future with a larger tank if it was possible. Look up the new england aquarium, they have an exhibit with a tidepool similar to what I am saying. Just something I wanted to throw out there and I want to hear what you have to say. Just curious:fish9:
Gulf of Maine, Inc.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

When you say tidepool tank, were you thinking of one that floods and empties to mimic tides or just a tank setup with the type of life you find in tidepools? 

I have not tried it but the good thing is that most animals found in tidepools are adaptable to a wide range in temperatures so you probably wouldn't need a chiller like you usually need with a cold salt water tank.

I think keeping native tanks is an interesting thing to do and when done responsibly promotes awareness of our local environment. Before you collect anything check out laws that might restrict what you are allowed to collect in your area. You would want to do as much research as possible about the animals that would be suitable to keep and what they need. I have thought about setting up a tank with tidepool anemones for example but I know if I did I would need to provide them with the right lighting. Barnacles are unlikely to work as they are filter feeders requiring special conditions hard to mimic in the aquarium. Crabs usually need a place to get out of the water and may eat other aquarium inhabitants like fish.


----------



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

I mean one that has the creatures that can be found in a tidepool but from the northern Atlantic. I also thought it would be interesting. I was thinking 5-15 gallons. I found some information online like I need a powerhead. I have been looking in field guides and online for information on the creatures. I was also thinking about trying to keep some micro organisms like zoo plankton in a separate tank or buy them. I also was going to provide outcrops of rocks or driftwood for some of the creatures along with a deep sandbed.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Jmoquarium said:


> I was just curious as to if anyone has ever tried or succefully done a tidepool tank. I dont mean like anything with corals or pacific I mean like ATlantic ocean. I know it is crazy but as a kid I use to go up to the coast of Maine and i wanted to know if it would be possible to do like a gulf of maine tidepool tank. With like barnacles, crabs, snails, maybe a starfish or small schooling fish. I was thinking about doing this in the future with a larger tank if it was possible. Look up the new england aquarium, they have an exhibit with a tidepool similar to what I am saying. Just something I wanted to throw out there and I want to hear what you have to say. Just curious:fish9:
> Gulf of Maine, Inc.


sounds to me like a paul b tank.
see:

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f18/tank-birthday-40-years-11547.html

I guess powerheads on timmers could be used to siumlate tital surges.

FWIW the anceint romans did have tidepool pools next to the ocean.

my .02


----------



## nanoreef (Dec 13, 2012)

Check out craigslist and ebay for deals on chillers!


----------

